# الهندسة الانسانية ضرورية للسلامة المهنية



## nakib12 (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اعزائي المهندسين كيف حالكم انشاء الله كلكم بخير 

حبيت اليوم اتكلم عن موضوع مهم للسلامة المهنية وهو ال ergonomics 
او الهندسة الانسانية ومعنى المصطلح ده هو ان الانسان لازم يصمم مكان العمل بحيث يتلائم مع طبيعة جسمه وبالتالي يكون العامل مرتاح في ثناء تادية عمله طبعا حخليكم مع شرح مفصل للموضوع ده و يا ريت تستفيدوا منه خصوصا الي شغال office engineer لان عدم الاتزام بالوضعيات الصحيحه اثناء العمل على الكممبيوتر او حمل ووضع الاشياء ممكن يؤدي الى آلام في العنق والظهر 

*عوامل الإنسان* أو *الإرجونوميكس* (Ergonomics or human factors) أو *الهندسة الإنسانية* هو علم يختص بدراسة التفاعل ما بين الإنسان وعناصر أخرى ويستخدم المعلومات والنظريات وطرق التصميم لتحسين حياة الإنسان والآداء العام.المختصون بالارجونوميكس تصميم الوظائف والمنتوجات والأنظمة والمهام لتتوافق مع أحتياجات ومهارات وحدود الآنسان.بتعريف آخر فإن الإرجونوميكس هو ذلك المبحث العلمي الذي يهتم بتصميم الأدوات والمعدات في بيئة العمل بحيث تتلاءم مع طبيعة الإنسان وحاجياته. Ergonomics هي كلمة تمت صياغتها في عام 1857 من قبل Wojciech Jastrzebowski من بولندا من أصل كلمتين يونانيتين هما ergon وتعني "عمل"،و nomos وتعني "قوانين". ". يقوم هذا العلم بدراسة العملوالتفكير والتسلية البشرية من خلال انعكاسها في سلوكه في الاستخدام الأمثلي للغرائز الأربعة وهي الحركة والإحساس والعقل والمشاعر.[1]
كما يشار إلى مصطلح إيرغونومكس بالعوامل البشرية والتي تعرف على أنها "اكتشاف وتطبيق المعلومات حول السلوك والمقدرات والحدود والخصائص البشرية الأخرى في تصميم الأدوات والآلات والأنظمة والأعمال وبيئات العمل من أجل تأمين استخدام أكثر أماناً وراحة وفعالية.[2]


حاولوا تطبقوا المعلومات الي في الصورة على طريقة جلستكم على الكمبيوتر :3:











لقد أدى إهمال تطبيق مبادئ العوامل البشرية في تصميم الأدوات وأماكن العمل إلى الكثير من الإصابات في الأجهزة الداعمة لأجسام العاملين بدءاً من الصدمات والجروح وانتهاءً بآلام أسفل الظهر الحادة LBD بتكاليف تتعدى 100 بليون دولار في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. على سبيل المثال فإن الآفات الرضية CTD تشكل اليوم حوالي 11% من كامل إصابات العمل في الولايات المتحدة، وقد سببت في توقف الكثير من الأفراد عن العمل بشكل مؤقت أو لفترات طويلة أو حتى بشكل دائم. إن ارتفاع معدلات إصابة العمل في العقود الماضية يعزى إلى الكثير من العوامل أهمها هو ارتفاع معدلات الإنتاج مما يجبر العمال على تأدية أعمال متكررة لآلاف المرات كل يوم، بالإضافة إلى انتشار لوحة المفاتيح للحواسيب، بالإضافة إلى زيادة وعي الأفراد لهذه الإصابات. يعمل معهد NIOSH بشكل رئيسي على زيادة التعريف بالأخطار الناتجة عن ممارسات معينة ويقدم بعض الحلول في تصميم بيئات العمل. [4]
* الإرجونوميكس في مصر*

الموقف في مصر مختلف قليلا. فبالرغم من تدريس المادة لطلاب الهندسة والطب والفنون التطبيقية لزمن طويل فإن بيانات المستهلك المصري ما زالت والى حد كبير مجهولة كما أن هناك قصور في التدريس يرجع إلى قلة المعلومات المتوفرة وعدم كفاءة الوسائل التعليمية وانعدام المعامل اللازمة لإجراء التجارب بشكل كفء.
وعلى الرغم من كونه مكون أساسي في النظم الإنتاجية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية فإن بيانات العوامل البشرية فإن هذه البيانات قد أهملت بشدة وظهر نقص واضح في المخططات التي كان يجب أن تتوفر لجلب هذه البيانات وتوفيرها للمصممين. إن بيانات الصفات البدنية للشعب المصري وأبعاد الجسم البشرى وقياساته الحيوية وسلوكه الاستهلاكى يشوبها عجز شديد وقصور واضح. أضف إلى ذلك أن المعلومات المتوفرة عن المجتمعات البشرية العالمية التي تستخدم عادة في التصميم لمنتجات التصدير لم تنل القدر الكافى من العناية أما لعدم بذل الاهتمام الكافى أو لعدم وجود الأساليب المناسبة لتوفيرها. وكان على مصممى المنتجات المصريين ان يعتمدوا على المعايير الأجنبية للتصميم للمستهلك المصري مما نتج عنه العديد من المشاكل. تخيل على سبيل المثال أن البذلة التي ترتديها قد تم تفصيلها على قياسات جسم أحد أصدقائك. فما بالك بهذه البدلة تصمم لصديق من بلد اوروبى.
هناك حاجة ماسة لوجود بيانات أنثروبومترية وبيوميكانيكية لتستجيب لحاجات طلاب التصميم والمصممين والمهندسين. كما أن مواد الارجونوميكس التي تدرس في العديد من المعاهد العلمية في مصر في حاجة شديدة للمراجعة والتطوير لتوفير بيانات حقيقية صحيحة ومحققة تصف تماما فئات المستهلكين المختلفة في مصر. كما أن أساليب تدريس هذه المواد ينبغى أن يعاد النظر فيها وتعاد هيكلتها وإعداد وتدريب وتأهيل القائمين على تدريسها على أساليب التدريس المستحدثة وعلى كيفية توظيف تقنيات مثل المحاكاة Simulation والواقع الافتراضى VR في تعميق مفاهيم الدراسة وتوسيع تأثيرها.
بدأ تدريس الارجونوميكس في كلية الفنون التطبيقية – جامعة حلوان منذ منتصف الستينيات في عدد من أقسام الكلية مثل أقسام التصميم الصناعي والمنتجات المعدنية والحديد والاثاثاث المعدنى والتصميم الداخلى والأثاث والطباعة والنشر والتغليف وغيرها. وأعطى المقرر أسماء عديدة مثل الارجونومية وقياسات جسم الإنسان وارجونومية الطباعة وهكذا. ومن جانب آخر فإن مشاريع التصميم في كل الأقسام تتطلب تحليلا ارجونوميا وموائمة تامة للجسم البشرى يضاف إليها كتابة تقرير عن اعتبارات الأمان البشرى في عدد محدود من الأقسام.
وحتى مع هذا التوظيف الواسع المدى للأرجونومية في مناهج الدراسة لم يعطى إنشاء معمل للأرجونومية إلا أهمية محدودة طوال هذه السنوات ولم ينفق إلا القليل لتوفير المواد والخامات والمعدات اللازمة لأداء المهام الارجونومية التي يتطلبها العمل في تصميم المنتجات. بل انه لم يتواجد في الكلية إلا قدر محدود من المساحة التي خصصت لإجراء التجارب الارجونومية. وتشكل مبادرة الدكتور وفاء بسيونى أحد رواد هذا العلم في الكلية بإنشاء معمل للارجونوميكس في قسم التصميم الصناعي خطوة هامة رسخت من وجود الارجونوميكس في مناهج الكلية. ولولا رحيله المفاجئ لكان واحدا من أعلام هذا العلم في العالم اليوم. كما كانت الأجهزة التي صممها رواد متميزون مثل أ.د/ فكرى جمال الدين وأ.د/ عبد اللطيف عفيفى وأ.د/ أحمد وحيد مصطفى والمسوح الأنثروبومترية التي أجروها بكل دقة وأمانة برغم ضيق الإمكانيات إنجازا يحسب لهم مهد الطريق أمام الكثيرين لسلوك هذا السبيل الوعر. ولقد كان للكتاب الذي اصدره الدكتور عبد النبى أبو المجد الاستاذ بقسم التصميم الصناعي بكلية الفنون التطبيقية بمبادرة فردية دعما قويا للارجونوميكس في مصر واستخدم على نطاق واسع في البحوث والدراسات المحلية في العقد الأخير كما كان مرجعا حتى لغير المتخصصين في التعرف على ماهية الارجونوميكس ووسائل استخدامه.
ويشكل مشروع مركز معلومات ارجونومية التصميم Design Ergonomivs Information Center الذي انشأه الاستاذ الدكتور أحمد وحيد مصطفى نقطة تحول في تاريخ الارجونوميكس في مصر. فالمركز قد قام على توفير المعلومات الارجونومية للمصممين المصريين وقد رصد جميع إمكانياته لداء هذا الغرض. واصدر المركز عدد من الكتيبات باللغة العربية للتعريف بالارجونوميكس.
كما شكلت أفكار الاستاذ الدكتور محمد عزت سعد منهجا متطورا للراغبين في الاستفادة من الارجونوميكس. كما سعى فيما قدمه من بحوث ودراسات متعمقة إلى تقريب مفهوم الارجونوميكس من الأذهان وربط بين مبادئه والعلوم والاتجاهات الحديثة في مجال التصميم. وقد شكلت مبادرته القوية في طرح ما يعد آفاقا جديدة للتصميم في الألفية الثالثة دعما لأهمية وضرورة الممارسات الارجونومية ولكن بمفهوم أكثر تطورا.


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (24 يناير 2011)

nakib12 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اعزائي المهندسين كيف حالكم انشاء الله كلكم بخير
> 
> حبيت اليوم اتكلم عن موضوع مهم للسلامة المهنية وهو ال ergonomics
> او الهندسة الانسانية ومعنى المصطلح ده هو ان الانسان لازم يصمم مكان العمل بحيث يتلائم مع طبيعة جسمه وبالتالي يكون العامل مرتاح في ثناء تادية عمله طبعا حخليكم مع شرح مفصل للموضوع ده و يا ريت تستفيدوا منه خصوصا الي شغال office engineer لان عدم الاتزام بالوضعيات الصحيحه اثناء العمل على الكممبيوتر او حمل ووضع الاشياء ممكن يؤدي الى آلام في العنق والظهر
> ...




شكرا على الإهتمام بهذا الموضوع وتوضيح أهميته وخطره وضرروة الإهتمام به فى النواحى التصميمية فى الأستخدامات العملية اليومية ....فلك كل الشكر 
​


----------



## nakib12 (25 يناير 2011)

eng.mohamedafifi قال:


> شكرا على الإهتمام بهذا الموضوع وتوضيح أهميته وخطره وضرروة الإهتمام به فى النواحى التصميمية فى الأستخدامات العملية اليومية ....فلك كل الشكر ​


 

لا شكر على واجب يا بشمهندس محمد عفيفي اشكرك على مرورك الكريم نورت متصفحي


----------



## م.حادث حركة (25 يناير 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع خصوصاً و أننا فى كل بلاد الوطن العربى فى حاجة ماسة إلى تدعيم معلوماتنا عن كل العلوم المتعلقة بالسلامة المهنية ....
و إذا سمحتم لى بهذه الإضافة المتواضعة :-
مصطلح إيرغونومى هو مصطلح يونانى مركب (إيرغو= عمل )+ (نوموس = قانون)
و هو بإختصار كل ما يتعلق بضوابط العلاقة بين الإنسان و العمل ( الآلات - أوضاع العمل - الأبعاد ....)
و لهذا العلم أسس فسيولوجية و ساليكولوجية و هندسية بطبيعة الحال ...
و كمثال لذلك :
هب اننى أريد شراء ماكينات لتعمل فى جمهورية البوسنا ...من الطبيعى أن تكون مفاتيح التحكم و كل مقاييس أوضاع العمال مناسبة لاطوال العمال فى البوسنا لانهم بشكل عام طوال القامة ...و الأمر يختلف جداً إذا كنت أريد شراء نفس الماكينة لتعمل فى الفلبين او فى كوريا ...و من الطبيعى جداً أن تختلف المقاييس و الابعاد لأن الناس فى الفلبين و كوريا و الصين قصارالقامة ...
و من أهم فوائد علم الإيرغونوميا هو تنظيم العلاقة المرتدة بين الإنسان و الآلة (feed back) فلون الآلة و وضعها و طريقة عملها و تزامن عملياتها و فترات الإنتظار التى تسبق و تلى كل عملية ...كل هذا من شأنه أن يمنح من يعمل على هذه الآلة لفترة مقدرة قدراً وافراً من الخبرة فى التعامل مع الآلة و التفاعل اللائق مع كل التغيرات المحتملة ....تخيل أنك تقود سيارة من طراز هيونداى آتوس ثم فجأة تنزل منها و لأول مرة تقود سيارة جاكوار بناقل حركة اوتوماتيكى على شكل u و حاسب إلكترونى لتنظيم شئون القيادة و مكيف هواء متعدد الوظائف و جهاز ستيريو من طراز معقد و مساحة داخلية واسعة و حجم خارجى أكبر ....
كل هذه المتغيرات تجعل التعامل مع هذه المركبة للمرة الاولى أمراً شاقاً و للدقة نقول ( محفوفاً بالمخاطر ) 
و تقبلوا مرورى المتواضع ...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر للأخوان على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## agharieb (17 مارس 2011)

Thank You


----------

